# Unpopular Opinions--Sports Edition



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Saw a couple threads like this elsewhere on the board (here and here), so I thought I'd add a variation on the theme. So, your unpopular sports opinions--let's hear 'em! opcorn


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Seattle Seahawks deserved to win the Green Bay game. (They finally got the refs on their side after the horrible refs on Super Bowl 40).


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

As awful as the Saints are, I still think they can be a 9-10 win team.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd be perfectly ok with Ryan Braun winning the NL MVP.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't like Team GB










Yeah wave bye bye now your moment of glory has gone


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

The miami Heat are a team full of primma donna childish flopping little *****es. They play eight on five the majority of their games as the refs are on their side too. D wade has slowly turned into a rude and brutal player. Not the same nice and sweet guy he was when he entered the league. Plays dirty and feels entitled to alls orts of **** just like LeBron. Chris Bosh = velociraptor period.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Women's sports are kinda boring.
Pro football isn't half as fun to watch as college.
College players deserve a stipend, but should have to be actual students in real majors.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Tony Romo is actually a decent qb


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

anonymid said:


> I'd be perfectly ok with Ryan Braun winning the NL MVP.


I love you.  And agree 100%!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I really can't be bothered with how everyone (well the media) goes on about how great olympic athletes are. About how they work so hard and are great role models and heroes and ****. They work only for their own selfish ambitions - what's so good about that. Just so they can say that they can run faster/jump higher than anyone else. That seems like a real good contribution to society there.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

North mercian athletes are greedy.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

David Beckham is one of the most over-rated players of all time.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I support Scotland.

That's really unpopular where I live (England), but WTF I'm Scottish and Ill support them, even if we fail when it comes to sport.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Watching an NFL game is like watching two McDonald's franchises compete against each other.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Major college football bores me, for the most part. Even now that my school has upgraded its program, I'd still rather watch the FCS playoffs than the BCS bowl games.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Under David Stern, the NBA adjusts the rules in favor of more offense whenever defensive play catches up to star players. See: The Bad Boy Pistons and 2004-05 Pistons. 

Also, NBA star players are officiated differently, and it isn't an accident.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

elkalee2194 said:


> I support Scotland.
> 
> That's really unpopular where I live (England), but WTF I'm Scottish and Ill support them, even if we fail when it comes to sport.


You know what he's thinking? he's thinking 'God Save the Queen'.

This man is ENGLISH


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think that pitchers who pitch in more hitter-friendly parks should get extra attention for the Cy Young and I don't think that hitters who hit in more pitcher-friendly parks should get extra attention for the MVP.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The vast majority of World Series won by the NY Yankees shouldn't count. Neither should the World Series won by any team, prior to integration, as well as the instillation of an amateur draft.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish that the Milwaukee Brewers would have stayed in Seattle.. Then we would have a better MLB team.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

NASCAR stands for " Non-Athletic Sport Centered Around ********"


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> NASCAR stands for " Non-Athletic Sport Centered Around ********"


Why don't you try to be NASCAR driver? It is physically and mentally enduring. If it was easy, everybody would do it.

Also it is not centered around ********, I am a liberal and I watch NASCAR.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> NASCAR stands for " Non-Athletic Sport Centered Around ********"


Lol, I hate NASCAR as well cuz I dont think it takes athleticism per se, *mhhhmmmm* *in the most pompous voice ever* But inside the car it can reach temperatures excess of 110 degress farenheight and you must have a lot fo stamina and conditionaign to stay in a car that hot and stay focused for 500 laps. *wipes down monocle*

Sport still sucks though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Why don't you try to be NASCAR driver? It is physically and mentally enduring. If it was easy, everybody would do it.
> 
> Also it is not centered around ********, I am a liberal and I watch NASCAR.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Baseball is the sport of fatsos.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Micronian said:


> Baseball is the sport of fatsos.


I think American football is much, much worse for that...they're strong, but very overweight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

American football is a terrible game, almost as bad as Aussie Rules Football ^_^


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Overpaid, over worshipped crybabies.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Major League Soccer is my favorite sports league as my favorite sport is soccer.

My favorite team is Seattle Sounders FC. They get 40,000-60000 people per game


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Eli is having just as good a career as Peyton, maybe even better.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

BobtheBest said:


> As awful as the Saints are, I still think they can be a 9-10 win team.


Don't hold your breath


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

MLB might be my fav sport.

I don't like the DH though.

So i guess the National League is my fav sport.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kobe is one of the greatest ever. 

I hate the lakers though, but I disagree greatly when people don't realize how good he has been.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Golden Tate caught that TD.

Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OK so first of all, since when does Belarus play any sport??

They hide away for 15 years and come out winning gold medals left right and centre. No one knows anything about them. If Belarus was a person he would be an extreme introvert who lived under a bridge or something.










And then they go ahead and cheat :no


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

brasilia said:


> you know what he's thinking? He's thinking 'god save the queen'.
> 
> This man is english


SCOTTISH!!!

Possibly the only sporting achievement Scotland with the exception of caber tossing.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> The miami Heat are a team full of primma donna childish flopping little *****es. They play eight on five the majority of their games as the refs are on their side too. D wade has slowly turned into a rude and brutal player. Not the same nice and sweet guy he was when he entered the league. Plays dirty and feels entitled to alls orts of **** just like LeBron. Chris Bosh = velociraptor period.


needs to be moved to the "Popular Sport's Opinions" thread IMO


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I think Mike Trout should win the AL MVP over Miguel Cabrera.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

brewpacksox said:


> I think Mike Trout should win the AL MVP over Miguel Cabrera.


How much of that opinion is because you're a Sox fan and hate the Tigers? :b 
Trout is a special player. What he's done as a rookie is amazing, his WAR is out of this world, 10.5, next closest(in either league) is 6.9...wow. If the "new school" were voting, they'd probably give Trout the MVP just based on that stat alone.
Miggy will win though, since he could win the triple crown, and his Tigers are in 1st now...


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha, a little of it. 

I agree, I can only imagine how Trout will be in the coming years, as he continues to get better.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Idunnowhatchutalknbout


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

the cheat said:


> How much of that opinion is because you're a Sox fan and hate the Tigers? :b
> Trout is a special player. What he's done as a rookie is amazing, his WAR is out of this world, 10.5, next closest(in either league) is 6.9...wow. If the "new school" were voting, they'd probably give Trout the MVP just based on that stat alone.
> Miggy will win though, since he could win the triple crown, and his Tigers are in 1st now...


The funny thing is that even just going by traditional, back-of-the-baseball-card stats, Trout is still having a season that's every bit as historic as Cabrera's, arguably moreso. He's on the cusp of becoming just the third player ever to go 30-50. He'd be just the second to go 30-50-.300 (the first guy who did it won the MVP), and that's without even mentioning his gaudy runs-scored total, which is going to lead the majors by a wide margin even though Trout sat out the first month of the season. And that's obviously without even getting into defense, where the advantage for Trout is huge, even if you're just going by the old-fashioned eye test (he's going to win a Gold Glove easily).

It's ironic to hear old-school types criticize "stat heads" for relying on a formula, when TRIPLE CROWN=MVP is exactly that: a formula--just a lazier, less comprehensive one.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, exactly!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Edmonton Oilers should move to Seattle.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

The Super Bowl should be played at every NFL stadium, not just the same select bunch. The possible cold and/or snow shouldn't matter, as it doesn't for any other NFL game.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

brewpacksox said:


> The Super Bowl should be played at every NFL stadium, not just the same select bunch. The possible cold and/or snow shouldn't matter, as it doesn't for any other NFL game.


I agree, they should host the Super Bowl in cities like Chicago, Seattle and Green Bay.

Imagine a Superbowl at lambeau field, even if aren't a Packers fan you've got to admit that would be awesome.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

#1. Formula 1 isn't a sport


#2. IMO the best Premiership side of all time was Arsenal of 2002 and 2004.They usually lose their rags ranting that Arsenal never won the Champions League so how can they be compared with United of 1999 and 2008. But its just an opinion, IMO the Arsenal of 2002 or 2004 would have edged it ahead of both of those United sides, and Chelsea or Man City at their best as well. However I don't think that amongst the wider football public this is an especially controversial view I reckon most fans rate that Arsenal side as pick of the bunch.

#3. Canadians- The Canadian Summit series was overrated- Nobody cares about it except the Canadians who saw it and the Canadian Media who wet themselves thinking about it, No Paul Henderson should not be in the Hockey Hall of fame, why because he scored a goal that only Touk wearing Maple syrup sipping, Canadian Stereotyped Patriots will remember, the only people that care are the people that point out Canadian links.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I must take offense to #1.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Well I must take offense to #1.


Good, it means I've stated an unpopular and controversial opinion


----------

